# Moar Editing!



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

that last shot was sick.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that last shot was sick.


they don't call me max "hard way half cab front 3" lyons for nothing


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that last shot was sick.


ill see you out at nationals too....your still doing open right?


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> that last shot was sick.


+1 on that! 

Liked that tip of the tail slide across the box too.


Edit looks good to me. I personally like watching stuff that doesn't have a lot of effects, so good on that. Good comedy- "Did you get the shot?'- made me laugh, pretty crazy going right over top though, on second look. Typically I don't dig the fish eye look, but I hardly noticed it, fit really well. Looks a good time had by all.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

of course i am, i actually qualified 4th in the nation this year


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> +1 on that!
> 
> Liked that tip of the tail slide across the box too.
> 
> ...


thanks man!

i only qualified 9th cro :'( haha


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

quick bump, anything else?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

final bump forever


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

liked it alot, really digged that tail slide nose grab thing, it was fuckin awesome... much better on the editing IMO than the last one, kept it more simple.

side question: what does it mean in snowboarding terminology when you say "the hard way"?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

threej21 said:


> liked it alot, really digged that tail slide nose grab thing, it was fuckin awesome... much better on the editing IMO than the last one, kept it more simple.
> 
> side question: what does it mean in snowboarding terminology when you say "the hard way"?


thanks dude!

hardway is when you jump over the rail and spin if that makes sense...if you were a regular rider going in switch for cab you would generally come on from the left side but hard way is coming on from the right side...no clue if that makes sense...probably not


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

i think i get it, so im regular, and im going to do a cab back board slide. instead of coming from the left and just having to get half my board past rail to land in a back board, i would come from the right, ollie up and over the rail (kinda) and land in the back board...and that'd be the hard way?? or does there have to be a 180 or 270 involved for it to be the hard way?

if my above scenario is correct as a hard way, then you dont have to be coming in switch, or do you?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that shot that looks to be a crail tail slide. Good edit

What are you guys ages?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks dude

Caleb is 10
David is 15
I am 16


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

threej21 said:


> i think i get it, so im regular, and im going to do a cab back board slide. instead of coming from the left and just having to get half my board past rail to land in a back board, i would come from the right, ollie up and over the rail (kinda) and land in the back board...and that'd be the hard way?? or does there have to be a 180 or 270 involved for it to be the hard way?
> 
> if my above scenario is correct as a hard way, then you dont have to be coming in switch, or do you?


I think it has to be 180+ because its just lip slide...you don't have to be switch...thats just how i described it


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

gotcha, thanks for clearing that up "the hard way"


----------

